# rust repair/respray in Edinburgh



## danger S3 (Aug 2, 2010)

*rust repair/respray in Edinburgh?*

Hi everyone,

i have a Y reg Audi S3 and it has a large stone chip on the near side wing to the metal that has started to bubble around it slightly also it has a chip in the wheel arch behind the front nearside wheel on the same wing that has rusted and crept round the corner onto the side of the wing. its really annoying

I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a place to get it repaired in Edinburgh? i was also thinking about getting the bonnet and bumpers resprayed at the same time

i would give it a go myself but i don't really want to learn how to do it on my Audi, i would rather wait till my old 17 year old K reg polo dies and learn on that hehe

also with getting it repaired is it possible to remove all the rust or is it pretty much guaranteed to come back after a while?

cheers


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Alot of the time I depends on the severity of the rust sometimes you can get it back to good metal and apply an epoxy primer rather than a etch will hold it down much better 


Do you have any pics of the effected area 


Tommy


----------



## danger S3 (Aug 2, 2010)

ok i managed to get some pics, the first ones are of the chip at the back bottom of the wheel arch on the near side, the paint has chipped off and rust is bubbling round the corner

rust:









rust and bubble:









bubble:









now is the chip on the wing:









close up of bubbling around chip:









and finally there are load sof wee chips on my bonnet as you would expect on a car but there are a few that are bigger and starting to bubble, here is an example of one: oh also there is a similar one to this at the front of the roof:









thanks for any info

Ali


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

How about Protek in Bathgate, not too far away?


----------



## danger S3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Spoony said:


> How about Protek in Bathgate, not too far away?


cheers, yeah i actually just spotted a post about them this afternoon, is it Gally thats from there?

i hope it is cause i pm'd him this evening hehe


----------

